# fíjate



## Laura22

*¿Que significa* *fíjate?*
 
*Gracias!*


----------



## irisheyes0583

As far as I know, it's the equivalent of saying "Look, ..." or "Listen to this, ...". It's just an informal way to start a sentence.


----------



## funnydeal

Hi

I hope these links will be helpful

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3027

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23151


----------



## diegodbs

Laura22 said:
			
		

> *¿Que significa* *fíjate?*
> 
> *Gracias!*


 
Hola Laura, una palabra sin contexto es casi imposible de traducir, tanto en español como en inglés. Si yo te preguntara qué significa la palabra "do", me tendrías que dar muchos significados posibles.
"Fijarse" puede significar "observar cuidadosamente, mirar fijamente, seguir,etc. Puede ser también una palabra casi vacía de contenido real.
Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Laura22

Habia oido la palabra fijate sin otras palabras.  El hombre dijo solamente "Fijate!"  Estabamos esperando en una fila y la persona delante no se dio cuenta que estaba su turno.  Pense que quizas la palabra significa "Pay attention or go...it's your turn".  ¿Le puede ayudar?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Laura, espero que las siguientes frases te ayuden.

Fíjate - Take note, always remember, never forget
Prestar atención - To pay attention
Tener en cuenta - Bear in mind
Te toca/Te toca a ti/Es tu turno - Its your turn.

En Catalunya, hay una peculiaridad para expresarlo - ''Ojo''


----------



## Laura22

Muchas gracias!  Las frases me ayudan mucho.  Usamos ¡Ojo! aqui en Nuevo Mexico tambien.


----------



## slash156

si estan dos amigos caminando y alguien esta a punto de tropezar, puedes decir "fijate"... "watch out".
"Fijate" tambien lo puedes usar para atraer la atencion,
Ex. Fijate! salió john lennon en la television.

Un par de ejemplos, espero te ayuden.


----------



## Laura22

Muchas gracias!  Creo que lo he oido como "presta atencion".  Lo oyi en Peru, tu pais nativa!  Peru es tan lindo...tienes mucha suerte de estar de Peru.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Laura22 said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias!  Creo que lo he oido como "presta atencion".  Lo oi en Peru, tu pais nativo!  Peru es tan lindo...tienes mucha suerte de ser de Peru.


 
 Solo unas correccioncitas... ¡espero que te sirvan!


----------



## Ana Sofía

sí, pues, "oyi" tampoco es así, si no, "oí"


----------



## falkor

Yo pienso esta palabra traduzca a ingles (to take hold)

ejemplo.

Me alegro mucho que quieres practicar el español. Tu fijate

gracias todos


----------



## diegodbs

falkor said:
			
		

> Yo pienso esta palabra traduzca a ingles (to take hold)
> 
> ejemplo.
> 
> Me alegro mucho que quieres practicar el español. Tu fijate
> 
> gracias *a *todos


 
El verbo "fijarse" normalmente significa observar, pero en esta frase no lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## mjscott

Can "fijarse" also mean to focus on something (like, to pay attention)?


----------



## diegodbs

mjscott said:
			
		

> Can "fijarse" also mean to focus on something (like, to pay attention)?


 
Sí, también. Pero aún así la frase queda un poco rara. "Me alegro que quieras practicar el español. Tú presta atención". Seguramente la frase seguirá de alguna manera y ya tiene más sentido eso de "observa, presta atención, etc".


----------



## annettehola

I think fijarse has these meanings:

1) To focus on something (with the eye).
2) Be aware (of something, - in the sense of paying attention to smt.)
3) To notice or take note of smt.

Annette


----------



## Dr. Quizá

In some places, "fíjate" is used in slang to say "agree"/"for sure"/"you're right"/"bet on it"/"of course", or something like that. By the way, in Andalusian slang we usually use "ité" as a short form of "fíjate".


----------



## susana1970

Hola,

yo creo que en este caso "Fíjate" quiere decir, que no sabía que esa persona quería aprender español y que le llama la atención, que le sorprence (agradablemente). Claro que el significado de si le sorprende agradablemente o no, dependerá de la entonación con que se diga la frase.

Lo que pasa es que no es una expresión muy corriente. Por lo menos yo no la he oído. 

Espero haber ayudado un poquito.


----------



## cereza

También utilizamos la expresión:
*Fíjate por donde!*
Pero no sé como la podríamos traducir al inglés para que tuviera el mismo significado.


----------



## andybarry1

Hello, everyone. could I ask how you would translate ' fijate' ?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## asbb05

I would say "just imagine (it)!" / "can you believe it?" / "wow!" / "Well, I never!" etc...


----------



## eileen_es

look!, wait!


----------



## Alicia Translator

Pay attention!
Look (here/there/carefully)!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Pay attention.  Look carefully.  Focus yourself. Take notice of.

Fijate en la chica mas alla. Es muy bonita, no?

Take notice of that girl over there.  She is pretty, right?


----------



## DearPrudence

Could it also mean 'watch out'?


----------



## eileen_es

for "watch out" i would say "cuidado"


----------



## Alicia Translator

yeah, it could.. like "Fíjate por donde vas!" "fíjate por donde andas!"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

!Ojo!- Watch out!


----------



## asbb05

I agree with SrRdRaCinG and Alicia insofar as "fijarse en" means "to pay close attention to something". 

However, if "fíjate!" is used as an interjection, its meaning is perhaps slightly different...


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

If you were playing baseball and you almost got struck in the face by a foul ball while talking to another teammate, I could see your coach yelling, FIJENSE!


----------



## andybarry1

Thanks to everyone! marvellous!!


----------



## njcaviet

Mientras contaba una historia a una amiga espanola hoy, me decia "*fíjate*" varias veces.

Normalmente, lo que entiendo de esta frase is "look" o bien "take a look" pero en este contexto no puede ser.

Como se traduce esta palabrita y me pueden dar unos ejemplos de como usarla?


----------



## Mirlo

"look out" ????
were you driving?

saludos,


----------



## salvamea4545

I fear to speak on behave people from Spain but it’s my understanding “fijate” translate something like: “ I see”. This means that the other person is reassuring that “he is following the conversation”. Something like Mexican would say “orale”

Hope someone from Spain will confirm this J if I am wrong…ops!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## gadankle

Son muletillas como _anda_, _mira que cosas, _or_ wow_... It means she's paying attention, or she's impressed, for example:

-Estaba en la playa pero no me apetecía bañarme...
-Fíjate

-Iba por la calle y me encontré un billete de 100€
-Fíjate!


----------



## njcaviet

I wasn't driving. I was just sitting in the office talking generally, and she said this quite a lot.


----------



## Mirlo

njcaviet said:


> I wasn't driving. I was just sitting in the office talking generally, and she said this quite a lot.


 Oh!!! I was just kidding 
"gadankle" has a good explanation.
saludos,


----------



## salvamea4545

gadankle said:


> Son muletillas como _anda_, _mira que cosas, _or_ wow_... It means she's paying attention, or she's impressed, for example:
> 
> -Estaba en la playa pero no me apetecía bañarme...
> -Fíjate
> 
> -Iba por la calle y me encontré un billete de 100€
> -Fíjate!


 
So I was right! It’s something like "AHA!" "I see", and the one I love the most from you guys! "VENGA!"


----------



## njcaviet

Muchas gracias


----------



## gadankle

jejeje sí, se dice mucho _venga ya!_ y muchas mas! será por muletillas... De nada njcaviet


----------



## faranji

Salvamea and gadankle nailed it.

Now, a question to the natives: Don't you think is somewhat womanish? You hardly hear men using that expression, right?


----------



## Argónida

Es verdad, creo que es una expresión usada más bien por mujeres.


----------



## DrLeKter

En el castellano rioplatense, se utiliza tambien "mira vos"

Saludos!


----------



## Blower's daughter

Argónida said:


> Es verdad, creo que es una expresión usada más bien por mujeres.


  Remember 'Cruz y Raya' FIJATEEEEEEE. A couple of Spanish comediants, really good ones.


----------



## Viniaki

Hola a todos:
I've also been curious about that word.  But, even though all of you did very good interpretations and observations, to be fair with the person questioning said commonly used term in central America, and maybe South America we should wait for other contributions from such countries.
I agreee that is mostly women that use it in their plain, everyday conversations, but the person that is relating you the story, something they did, saw or heard is the very same person that says* fijate o fíjese* to the listener, and I think, but am not quite sure, that, as an auxiliary or muletilla, they are trying to reassure that is indeed a fact, true.  So, what do you think of using, when translating in a normalized way... *I kid you not, you know what I mean, or even I'll have you know...*


----------



## Neocortex

Viniaki said:


> I agreee that is mostly women that use it in their plain, everyday conversations, but the person that is relating you the story, something they did, saw or heard is the very same person that says* fijate o fíjese* to the listener, and I think, but am not quite sure, that, as an auxiliary or muletilla, they are trying to reassure that is indeed a fact, true. So, what do you think of using, when translating in a normalized way... *I kid you not, you know what I mean, or even I'll have you know...*


 
Well, I'm not a woman but I use it. It's not easy to explain how to use it, but I would say that its function is rather to call attention on what's being said.



			
				Blower's daughter said:
			
		

> Remember 'Cruz y Raya' FIJATEEEEEEE. A couple of Spanish comediants, really good ones.


 
I think it was Martes y Trece.


----------



## faranji

Viniaki said:


> but the person that is relating you the story, something they did, saw or heard is the very same person that says* fijate o fíjese* to the listener


 
I disagree. You may want to have a look at gadankle's examples.


----------



## borgonyon

Pues, humildemente, es lo más cerca que tenemos en español al "you know" de los americanos --no se si lo dicen en BE. I was going by her house, you know, and then I saw her knew car, you know… Es la misma vaina, solo que usamos "fíjate". Cámbiala por "you know" y llegas al mismo resultado feliz…


----------



## Blower's daughter

Neocortex said:


> Well, I'm not a woman but I use it. It's not easy to explain how to use it, but I would say that its function is rather to call attention on what's being said.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Martes y Trece.


You are right mate


----------



## Alejandro56

tambien se usa mucho intercalar "o sea" o "digo" entre frases para remarcar un significado, o volver a explicar un concepto con otras palabras


----------

